# Copper Subscription not working



## starcrawler (Apr 17, 2019)

Hi,

I subscribed to the Copper Subscription, however it's not working. I'm not getting any of the benefits and it's not showing anywhere on my profile. Basically, I've paid for nothing at the moment. Can this be sorted please?

Thanks.


----------



## Len (Apr 17, 2019)

My subscription, paid for last week, is also not working. I'd like to be able to change my tattered old avatar.


----------



## starcrawler (Apr 17, 2019)

Yikes, I know it's only £2 for a month, but if you've paid and haven't received the service for a week, then that's pretty awful in all honesty... This definitely needs to be sorted.


----------



## Gradine (Apr 17, 2019)

Yeah, I was a recurring Copper subscriber for a while, but my account no longer seems to be set up as one anymore, and I certainly didn't cancel it...


----------



## starcrawler (Apr 18, 2019)

This really should be sorted ASAP, it's really bad if we pay for a service and don't receive it.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 18, 2019)

All fixed!


----------



## Len (Apr 18, 2019)

Thanks, Morrus


----------



## Elboe (Jun 27, 2019)

Hello [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] 

I have just recently subscribed as a monthly silver and I’m not noticing any changes on my account either. It’s been a week and the money has been transferred. I don’t know if this is an issue with the underlying software changes you are implementing or not. Could you please look into the issue and let me know when it’s resolved. 

Thanks in advance, I have enjoyed this site for awhile and thought it was about time I chipped in to help it continue.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 27, 2019)

Elboe said:


> Hello @_*Morrus*_
> 
> I have just recently subscribed as a monthly silver and I’m not noticing any changes on my account either. It’s been a week and the money has been transferred. I don’t know if this is an issue with the underlying software changes you are implementing or not. Could you please look into the issue and let me know when it’s resolved.
> 
> Thanks in advance, I have enjoyed this site for awhile and thought it was about time I chipped in to help it continue.




Fixed!


----------

